# Swiftwater Rescue Class



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Save your money on new gear, and put it towards a class like this. What you could learn from it could save a life, and that is way better than a new boat or dry top. Take SWR, CPR, and first aid, and be safe on the river.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Not to mention it is priced at only $150 for club members, that is 33% off retail!


----------



## Milquetoast (Feb 5, 2009)

Any idea where this class will be at?


----------



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

The class will be held on the Upper Colorado River.


----------



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

There's still a few spaces available for this Swiftwater Rescue Class next weekend! Enroll now to make sure you can take advantage of a great price for this important training! 
Colorado Whitewater - Safety


----------

